# Honey Bees and Chicken Feed



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

It was finally warm and sunny enough for the girls to be out and for some reason they were taking a great interest in my chicken feed??? It is not a sweet feed, whats up with them?


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

My bees have been visiting our bird feeders as well. I think they may be after some of the minerals and salts, but I am not sure.

Mav


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:run: At our horse farm yard they tend to go after the horse feed at this time of year. John doesn't care to be around them but is getting a lot better when they are around. 
So the fine dust in the horse feed chicken feed bird feed and even fine saw dust acts as a pollen subsitute for them. 
Throw a pollen patty in the hive.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

They have a Megabee pattie up in the candy board so maybe i can lift the top today and see what they are doing with that. I could just put some of that out dry for them and see what they do with it. They have had syrup entrance feeders on and so far have not paid any attention to them. We have 3 hives and so far fingers cross and a word of Thanks and they have all made it through the winter... Thank you for the info, i take it John is the horse??


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

John is the land owner and is not really crazy about any stinging insect. I had to get rid of a nest of yellow jackets last summer in his straw stack.

The bees are in the top of the hives right now here and are only using the top entrance. If you can put the feeder on the top bars.


 Al


----------

